# Feel like a bloated whale



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Had to try on every pair of jeans I own today to find one loose enough to fit my bloated stomach in     ..and then I had to undo the zip and button by this evening .. my stomach looks about 6months pregnant and as if I need a pin to pop it !!   will start on the peppermint tea tomorrow .. is it safe to take in 2ww? I thought it was but would appreciate confirmation before I pop !! 

I have never had bloating this bad on any other cycle .. and I've not even been eating windy type veg  has anyone else experienced this in their 2ww? the consultant thought I was about to ovulate on day 12.

Cat x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Cat

Sorry to hear you are uncomfortable with all the bloating, I used to suffer a lot with this whilst I was taking Clomid - peppermint tea is great for it, Flowerpot told me about it and it really works a treat.  It's safe on the 2ww, I drank lots of it on mine. 

Hope you feel better soon

Jane xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOoh thanks Jane .. I will raid the cupboards and see if I have some at home .. I know I have some at work but could really do with deflating now !!    

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No I looked in the cupboard and it was bare  plenty of things to whip up a meal but no peppermint tea   .. oh well looks like I will have to stay bloated til tomorrow I will stock up! cos it does work wonders ..I had forgotten how painful it is..oh well lets hope it means something is going on in there ..besides wind ha ha                 
Cat x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh no....try drinking lots of water, that used to help me too, although it might not be a good idea before bed, you could be up several times in the night.

Night night
Jane xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

ha ha you must have sent me the vibes to do that as have just drunk 3 glasses of water ..thinking it was not a bad thing to be doing anyway..everyone says drinking lots is good.. my two cats get me up in the night anyway so will have to use that time as wee breaks!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well have deflated slightly overnight ..but still resembling a hot air balloon      ...anyone got a pin?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Still huge stomach   .. but not so painful now thank goodness. Cat x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cat - how's the bloating?? Hope you feel better


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Seem to have developed constipation  now too despite drinking lots of water and fruit etc.. I seem to have so many more side effects this time but determined not to read anything into them.    

How are you today my dear ?
Cat x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

For the first time in ages I feel fine  , no sickness or anything today.  Maybe its passing.

I used to get constipated too on clomid, get some prune juice down you, that should sort you out.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh not tried prune juice before .. I wondered if it was all the brazil nuts I have been eating    Cat x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Its actually quite nice and works a treat for me!  Don't know if the nuts will have affected you.  Hope you feeling better


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

How you feeling now Cat? Hope you girls are all okay  

         

Ros
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

As I sit here tucking into baked potato tuna and sweetcorn..yum yum... I feel much better and managed to fit into slightly smaller clothes today.. although still a bit inflated!

How are you today Ros..are you at work?
Cat x


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

wouldloveababycat said:


> As I sit here tucking into baked potato tuna and sweetcorn..yum yum... I feel much better and managed to fit into slightly smaller clothes today.. although still a bit inflated!
> 
> How are you today Ros..are you at work?
> Cat x


I emailed you this morning but just realised I sent it to your home address  duh!! Glad the bloating has gone down a little today!

I'm fine thanks, yep unfortunately I am!

Ros
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry Ros ..work was manic and didn't get a chance to get back on here, I am arranging an office move and having a good old clear out (good for the soul!) at work so been busy busy busy.. will try and catch up with you tomorrow.  Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I am soo constipated ..and full of hot air   some people might say nothing new there then !! 

It is soooo embarrasing !! what these hormones do to us eh ! 
Cat x


----------

